# New cafe gets some twitter hating.



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

> THE arrival of a new coffee shop has received split reaction from Cirencester residents with some welcoming an independent store and others questioning the need for another shop selling hot beverages.
> 
> Cotswold Artisan arrived at Bishop's Walk only last week but with at least 13 other coffee shops in the town centre already, residents and visitors appear to be spoilt for choice.
> 
> An angry outburst on Twitter, however, has suggested otherwise with some residents saying Cirencester does not need another coffee shop.


Link

Can a town have too many coffee shops or the more the better ?

I hope they do well there. Will have to pay a visit sometime.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

"Twitter users said it was "unnecessary" and that the store would be put to better use as either a men's clothes shop, a delicatessen or a children's clothes shop"

Its amazing isn't it, people complain that they want a clothes shop etc. If they are that convinced thats what is needed they should get off their ass and open one themselves instead of knocking people who have the passion and gumption to open a business.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The somewhat depressing vox-pops under the article show the kind of uphill struggle independents face against the chains. I wish the new place well, they seem like pleasant people, and well-intentioned from the coffee point of view.

Edit - if they say they are supporting other local businesses, I wonder if they will be using Rave beans?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> "Twitter users said it was "unnecessary" and that the store would be put to better use as either a men's clothes shop, a delicatessen or a children's clothes shop"
> 
> Its amazing isn't it, people complain that they want a clothes shop etc. If they are that convinced thats what is needed they should get off their ass and open one themselves instead of knocking people who have the passion and gumption to open a business.


Very true.

I hope they do well, but 13 coffee shops in one small town is a hell of a lot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I dont disagree 13 is alot . Its the carping self serving attitude of the " someone give me a deli or a clothes shop , i want a deli, i want a pony, life isnt fair but i won't do anything to change it " that gets my goat.

It's been a long week......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am looking forward to going in here and seeing what it is about, seems great....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

cold war kid said:


> Very true.
> 
> I hope they do well, but 13 coffee shops in one small town is a hell of a lot.


I bet there are 6 costas and 6 Starbucks


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There may be 13 coffee shops but going to Rave roastery is pretty much the only place you'll get a consistently decent coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

totally agree, have you been in to see the new barista at rave (donovan)?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone know what the little icon in the tab for this website in at least Google Chrome is meant to be? Looks um...phallic...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I popped in for some coffee a few weeks ago and Rob grinned and showed me a flat white with a tulip on then pointed to a barista.

I was laughing because it was less than two years ago that I first met Rob when Rave Coffee was basically Rob on his own in a little shed. They have done an amazing job to be able to grow the business and take on staff. They work very hard and deserve to succeed.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally, I love it when genuinely nice people who deserve to succeed, actually succeed........


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I wish I had that problem where I live: The only grinder I've heard in the last 6 months is my own. But I see the problem. Wherever I go where I live I see Peri Peri chicken, pizza joints and burger joints and all of them doing coffee too. There is such a thing as competition but sometimes it goes too far to the point of saturation. Probably the niche market is not coffee but tea.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the niche market is good coffee


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Typical reading the comments - people who think they know better talking about Nero and Costa ... Even if they were quality (I said IF and WERE), it's sad people favouring the chains over the independants!


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I think the niche market is good coffee


The problem is most of us in the U.K. don't know what good coffee is. Even so-called specialist coffee shops install Espresso equipment that's designed for making Italian coffee and then make a weak liquid which may be remotely connected with coffee but cannot by any stretch of the imagination be called Italian. I've eaten Tiramisu that's stronger! Joe Public doesn't care either: So long as it's frothy milk barely flavoured with coffee that's the way they like it. In any case, I don't have to go very far to find a beaker of coffee but I can't think of anywhere which sells Chinese or Japanese tea or even your bog standard English Breakfast tea. That's what I mean by tea being the niche market.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not that surprised by the twitter rant. This is typical Cirencester. I used to live in and around the area and it has always been the same. Cirencester is an upmarket, well-heeled, sought-after Cotswold market town. There are a lot of second home owners in the surrounding villages and in the 90s many celebs moved to the area. Every time a new shop, restaurant or whatever opened, it always caused upset from the locals who saw the town becoming more even twee and Cotswold 'theme park'. On the other hand, it brings in the money, the visitors and is a popular weekend destination. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wouldn't it be great for these wonderful market towns to ban the mainstream coffee shops and only allow quality independents


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Niche is most certainly good coffee but the problem is that it is so easy to hide sh#t coffee with a bucket load of poorly steamed milk that the average punter is delighted to sit and drink it. See it all too often in the Starbucks across from my hospital; where business men and women go in for a lunch/brew and even though they are served disgusting out of date charcoal, they sit and enjoy and think they are high society due to the pretence that surrounds sitting in a café au paris... without the faintest clue that they are drinking crap coffee.

Good independents don't succeed because the majority of the market are naive and uneducated in the subject.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Had a restaurant in Ciren many moons ago. You are dead right locals want to keep the Town as it was 100years ago. Any new business is an intrusion. Ron

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Wouldn't it be great for these wonderful market towns to ban the mainstream coffee shops and only allow quality independents


Bearing in mind, every additional drink a shop makes has a cost not related to the profit.

The barista in a place like costa are worked off their feet. There are two barista working on the groups, another barista steaming massive pitchers, an order taker, a food guy, someone to manage them.

In an indie shop, you would need someone at a brew station too.

And if you are using a rare bean from a small lot or something as a special, well, that won't last long.

With a few new customers, it might just occasionally mean a shop is brought outside its comfort zone for a few hours, but if you removed the filter of the chains, then there are hundreds of thousands of new customers who demand service and, remember, these guys don't really care about the product anyway, so your nice microlot special are going to waste anyway.

At least with the chains, people who want coffee produced in a coffee environment, not a coffee factory can have it.


----------

